# Essen (in Germany) - If you do not like someone,report him for a SARS CoV-2 Violation....



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)

https://www.essen.de/formular/ordnungsamt/coronaschutzverordnung__melden_eines_verstosses.de.html

WHAT is that ?
Are we again in the 30´s ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)

It is an Online Formular,to "report" People because of an SARS CoV-2 Violation.

With Adress,you can upload Photos too....


----------



## notimp (Nov 6, 2020)

Humans are so, freaking predictable... *grr*

Not good.

I've seen efforts to keep the punishments for all Covid related minor breaches of the law low. As in layxer unions speaking out in favor of reducing punishment to next to nothing. This has to work through social behavior cues, or not at all.

I coincidentally just finished watching - https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064285/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1 which is strangely fitting. I have a few ideas why people are so hot on gettin others punished in return for social proof. *Ts.*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)

I would suggest,our German GBAtemp Friends should send this to Friends etc. (using Social Networks).
I am pretty sure,many of them have no Idea about this....
Maybe it "cause a Change"....


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> https://www.essen.de/formular/ordnungsamt/coronaschutzverordnung__melden_eines_verstosses.de.html
> 
> WHAT is that ?
> Are we again in the 30´s ? View attachment 232985


A few states in the US have tried this, and they almost always got flooded with fake information, porn and memes. In one case, there was a database leak of the phone numbers, emails, and home addresses of the snitches. I'm not sure if there were a bunch of spam sign ups, prank calls, or unsolicited pizza deliveries, but I hope there were at least a few.


----------

